# I mille e uno posts di Charles Costante



## ElaineG

(Because he's Australian, I think he did it in the middle of my night or something, because one minute he was creeping up on 1,000 and the next he zoomed past....)

But anyway, congrats Charles, thanks/grazie for your sage advice on matters linguistic and otherwise, your common sense thoroughness, your welcoming attitude and your sly sense of humor.  It's awesome having you here - you da man!


----------



## Alfry

di certo uno dei migliori... grazie mille per il tuo aiuto, per la tua competenza, per la volontà di condividerla con noi... e per la tua comprensione... e pazienza verso chi, come me, sta cercando di imparare

1001 congratulazioni amico mio


----------



## You little ripper!

I know Elaine and Alfry, that you'll both want to be paid for feeling obliged to say those nice things about me, but you'll have to wait until I win Lotto, because I know you don't come cheap.


----------



## jupa

Congratulations, Charles! Thank you for your enlightening posts. I'm sure you've helped many in their linguistic endeavors.


----------



## moodywop

Charles

Thank you for your invaluable input, unfailing _disponibilità _and sense of humour - not to mention your precious contribution as our resident expert on Aussie slang .

Congratulazioni e auguri di un felice anno nuovo a te e alla tua famiglia.


----------



## DesertCat

I also appreciate your posts and the Aussie perspective.


----------



## lsp

Bravo, Charles. What luck for us to have you here! Thanks for everything.


----------



## Jana337

Auguri, Charles! Ormai sei indispensabile. 

Jana


----------



## You little ripper!

Thank you jupa. It would be nice to think that I have. I've certainly learned a lot from your posts.
Thanks Carlo. I can provide the accent to go along with the Australian slang, so if you ever want to hear the cacophonous sound of my voice, just Skype me.  
Thank you DesertCat. I really appreciate yours too. What part of the Sonoran Desert do you live in?
Thanks Lsp. I feel lucky to be able to read your posts because you have such a great eye for detail, pointing out things that I would normally miss.
Thank you Jana. I don't think I'm indipensabile but it's nice to know that someone thinks I am.  

Hope you and the persons close to you have a wonderful new year.


----------



## winnie

last but not least...

i apologize for being late! i completely missed a very important meeting.
anyway there's no much more to say (other foreros did it) but:

congratulazioni e grazie per la tua dedizione.


----------



## You little ripper!

Thank you Winnie. I really appreciate that. Don't be worried about being a couple of days late; just remember that if you do it again at 2,000 posts, I might not be so forgiving.


----------



## winnie

for safety's sake i'll try to keep it in mind


----------



## You little ripper!

winnie said:
			
		

> for safety's sake i'll try to keep it in mind


I would Winnie, because I sometimes get this irresistable urge to break people's arms off and then ram them down their throat, soggy end first.


----------



## winnie

SHRIECK!!!
you're frightening me! i'm so scared


----------



## Elisa68

Meglio tardi che mai!!!
Congratulazioni Charles e non smettere mai di scrivere.
Go Aussie Go!!!!!


----------



## You little ripper!

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Meglio tardi che mai!!!
> Congratulazioni Charles e non smettere mai di scrivere.


Thanks Elisa.  I won't if you won't! 



> Go Aussie Go!!!!!


 I really think you must have been an Australian in a past life.


----------



## shamblesuk

Well done too, Charles, a rare fellow Commonwealtharian (I wish that was a word). I see you're online now, probably in 45 degree heat while fa freddissima -8 degrees and twenty to one in the morning here a Londra.

Bravissimo ancora!


----------



## You little ripper!

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Well done too, Charles, a rare fellow Commonwealtharian (I wish that was a word). I see you're online now, probably in 45 degree heat while fa freddissima -8 degrees and twenty to one in the morning here a Londra.
> 
> Bravissimo ancora!


Thank you shamblesuk. 
It's nearly nine in the morning in Perth and it's already 25 degrees. It got to 34 degrees yesterday. Beautiful! It's also really lovely during winter here, with sunny days and just a little cold at night. Infact, it's probably more like your summer.  Why don't you move over here?


----------

